# Great Stuff $2.99 Ace Hardware



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Ace Hardware has GreatStuff spray foam at 2.99 a can.
thru OCT 10th.


----------



## lollypopholly (Sep 7, 2009)

We don't have Ace in Canada. I am paying 10.00 and change for a can. Sheeesh.


----------



## Masterofmydomain (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm there...


----------

